# Exo Terra Bio Drain- terrarium draining substrate, anyone ever use it?



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys! Recently popped into my local exotic pets store and picked up a couple bags of this stuff for my new 15 gallon vert i'm about to build. Anyone ever use it before? Thoughts?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a brand new product just released by Hagen - you are probably one of the first to try it out!


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like lava rocks to me.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

From what I've read it's supposed to behave a lot like Hydroton, but with a more natural look.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Picking up the hydroton and these rocks, they seemed a lot lighter than hydroton to me.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I've used them actually a week after they werw put on the market. I prefer ZooMeds Hydroballs. I just like the look better and you get more from each bag. Just my 2 cents.
Buddy


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm with Buddy,I like Hydroton,except I buy it from hydroponic suppliers on ebay for ALOT cheaper than the zoomed brand.You can get a 50lb bag from around $50-$80 shipped to your door,and that's buy it now so you don't have to bid on them.


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

I think those are just an expensive version of grow stones. I got a massive bag of growstones (same volume as a 50lb bag of Turface) for less than $40 shipped. I love them. They're much lighter than Hydroton. 

Alex


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm 95% sure this is the same as the "featherlite" that is replacing brand-name hydroton in most hydroponics grow shops.

It is an "improved" version of hydroton made from expanded glass. It's main selling points are that it looks like lava rocks and is much lighter than clay balls.


----------

